# Paralyzed Woman Files Uber Car Crash Lawsuit



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://dailyhornet.com/2017/paralyzed-woman-files-dallas-uber-car-crash-lawsuit/









Sarah Milburn, 24, took an Uber after a night out with friends in Uptown Dallas, buckled her seatbelt in the back of a Honda Odyssey driven by Anan Yusufzai - and nearly died on the way home.

The driver sped through a red light at a busy intersection of McKinney and Fitzhugh Avenues and was T-boned by a Ford F-150 pickup truck.

The Odyssey flipped upside down with Sarah trapped in the back. The rescue workers cut her out of the back of the van and rushed her to Baylor University Medical Center.

Tragically, the car accident crushed her spine and left her a quadriplegic, paralyzed from the chest down.

In January 2017, she filed a multi-million dollar lawsuit against the driver, the owner of the Honda, Uber Technologies, and Honda Motor Company. She says:

*It could have been anyone. Millions of people trust Uber with their lives, and they obviously aren't doing it the right way."*

The big question now is whether she can hold Uber accountable for failing to adequately vet its drivers. Her lawyers say the driver had a criminal history and was driving an uninsured vehicle that did not belong to him.

Unless a settlement is reached, a jury in Texas will now decide if Uber recklessly allowed a dangerous driver to shuttle passengers around while advertising a "safe ride."


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

If Uber and Lyft treated us fairly, I would be all on the side of Uber.
Since Uber and Lyft don't give a f. about us, so I might as well take the side of the lady in the picture.
Since Uber cut rates you should expect drivers that run red lights driving you ( to hospital). Uber, please don't expect nice people working for you on $30000 cars. You get what you paid for. You want drivers work almost for free, well get ready to deal with drivers like that.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

accidents are accidents


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

7Miles said:


> If Uber and Lyft treated us fairly, I would be all on the side of Uber.
> Since Uber and Lyft don't give a f. about us, so I might as well take the side of the lady in the picture.
> Since Uber cut rates you should expect drivers that run red lights driving you ( to hospital). Uber, please don't expect nice people working for you on $30000 cars. You get what you paid for. You want drivers work almost for free, well get ready to deal with drivers like that.


3rd world pay = 3rd world Drivers.

Uber chose Quantity over Quality

It SHOWS !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I have seen a number of Uber drivers...

Do some of the worst driving...

And some of the stupidest things...

Like stopping in the road...

To load and unload their pax...

It was only a matter of time...

PLEASE...slow down...and be safe...

Its not worth a life...

OR a permanent injury...8(

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Getting shot by car jackers can Also cause
paralysis !

It is unfortunate that a young woman who did everything right , including use of her safety belt suffers the life long results of this.

You only have 1 life.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lord of ricks said:


> accidents are accidents


If this driver truly ran the red light it's not an accident, it's negligence.

Lately I have noticed MANY drivers speeding through green/yellow lights that turned red. They can't be bothered to wait for the light to change back to green.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't these guys know anything?

Once you get TO the customer, you drive slow as molasses once they are in the car..

This is like cabbie 101 stuff here.. maximizing earnings for dummies.

Yield extra, look both ways before turning, nice smooth stops,
No right turn on red with no other cars at the intersection?
Better safe than sorry,

No u-turn... well i guess i better do a u-turn further up the road...
Yellow?
Better slow down...
Oh snap, we didn't make it through the light, better safe than sorry. 




She's GOING to get a settlement, lawyers salivate over cases like this...



James river should be taking about 900,000 at least directly of the damages from this (assuming the f-150 gets something as well), leaving uber holding the bag on the rest.

If the drivers criminal record DOESN'T include traffic offenses it's going to be a hard case.


This is also *another* reason why taxis cost so much money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> If this driver truly ran the red light it's not an accident, it's negligence.
> 
> Lately I have noticed MANY drivers speeding through green/yellow lights that turned red. They can't be bothered to wait for the light to change back to green.


I was nearly T boned by a taxi driver in a van running a stop sign.
He was going at least 30 m.p.h.
I had to hit the brakes Very hard !
4 passengers all young ladies.
I saw the 3 in the back flying forward and modulated my braking ao they would not hit seat back. They were not wearing seat belts.
Taxi driver just went through the stop sign like it wasnt there. Dont know how he missed it.
Another close call was a street cleaner that leaked all of its clear soap in front of the red light. My antilock brakes went nuts.
Soap is worse than oil.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Driver with a criminal history and the uninsured vehicle didn't belong to him? Huh?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

How is Honda at fault ?



observer said:


> If this driver truly ran the red light it's not an accident, it's negligence.
> 
> Lately I have noticed MANY drivers speeding through green/yellow lights that turned red. They can't be bothered to wait for the light to change back to green.


It's only illegal to enter a light when it's red so as long as it's yellow when you initially enter the intersection, by crossing the first crosswalk line, then it's not a red light violation.

This, of course, assumes you didn't speed in order to make the light.

You can also make a u-turn anywhere that it's not prohibited, which includes a four way stop sign.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> How is Honda at fault ?
> 
> It's only illegal to enter a light when it's red so as long as it's yellow when you initially enter the intersection, by crossing the first crosswalk line, then it's not a red light violation.
> 
> ...


Agreed, however the stories I've read indicate he ran the red light. The other driver must of had a green light. The reason the other driver was charged is becausr he fled the scene. I'm not sure why the uber driver wasn't charged.

Agreed also on why Honda is involved.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I was nearly T boned by a taxi driver in a van running a stop sign.
> He was going at least 30 m.p.h.
> I had to hit the brakes Very hard !
> 4 passengers all young ladies.
> ...


At least you knew it was a taxi. And I bet you didn't see the driver ripping madly away at decals to remove evidence of his/her "rideshare"gig.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Not sure if she has a case against anyone but the driver but standard legal tactic. Sue everyone, especially those with money, and see what happens. Unfortunately the driver is the most liable and he probably has nothing to pay except what his insurance will cover. The real money is with Honda and Uber .


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

This happened long ago. I bet money she lied about her seat belt. None of those yuppies wear a belt. Either way, she's boned cuz TX. Driver has problably has nothing. The owner of the vehicle is definitely protected. Honda won't give a damn lol. Her only case is with uber upto that $1m policy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> This happened long ago. I bet money she lied about her seat belt. None of those yuppies wear a belt. Either way, she's boned cuz TX. Driver has problably has nothing. The owner of the vehicle is definitely protected. Honda won't give a damn lol. Her only case is with uber upto that $1m policy.


The settlement could still be higher than 1 Million. Uber would have to pay the difference.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda company has no fault in this.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

jfinks said:


> Honda company has no fault in this.


How do you know? What if the seat belt malfunctioned? What if it had a design flaw? What if something that distracted the driver that a smart lawyer could hold Honda responsible for. All an attorney has to prove is Honda is 1% responsible and the floodgates open.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Agreed, however the stories I've read indicate he ran the red light. The other driver must of had a green light. The reason the other driver was charged is becausr he fled the scene. I'm not sure why the uber driver wasn't charged.
> 
> Agreed also on why Honda is involved.


Airbags didnt deploy . . . Damages sustained . . .Honda has money . . .



dirtylee said:


> This happened long ago. I bet money she lied about her seat belt. None of those yuppies wear a belt. Either way, she's boned cuz TX. Driver has problably has nothing. The owner of the vehicle is definitely protected. Honda won't give a damn lol. Her only case is with uber upto that $1m policy.


A million doesnt cover the Hospital bills for a Quadraplegic.
The woman cant even go to tbe bathroom or feed herself !


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

It happened in TX. There are caps on damages you can sue for.

Edit: Gambling den & minor drug charges... not even criminal in dallas


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This womam will need maintenence for the rest of her life .
Each decade her needs will increase due to her condition.

All the money in the world cant replace a normal life.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

observer said:


> If this driver truly ran the red light it's not an accident, it's negligence.
> 
> Lately I have noticed MANY drivers speeding through green/yellow lights that turned red. They can't be bothered to wait for the light to change back to green.


Rates are too low. I always speed trough yellow lights. Rider may complain I didn't get them their fast enough or are likely not wearing a seat belt and will crash into my front seat. (god I wish I had a interior dash cam that time) Also Uber will tell me I braked too harshly.



tohunt4me said:


> This womam will need maintenence for the rest of her life .
> Each decade her needs will increase due to her condition.
> 
> All the money in the world cant replace a normal life.


We put animals down who require too much help, just saying.

(p.s. someone is going to get offended)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

We have a lot of lawyers on here, why are you driving for Uber? 

Who knows who is responsible without all the facts? What if the owner of the vehicle lent it to the driver knowing full well that he didn't have a drivers license? Would the owner be responsible then? What if the owner had added some aftermarket crap to the car that contributed to the accident or the severity of the effect? Too many things to speculate on but you have to feel bad for anyone that happens to, no amount of cash is going to make me happy I'm a quadriplegic.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://dailyhornet.com/2017/paralyzed-woman-files-dallas-uber-car-crash-lawsuit/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am guessing she 1 starred him and probably left some negative feedback.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> This womam will need maintenence for the rest of her life .
> Each decade her needs will increase due to her condition.
> 
> All the money in the world cant replace a normal life.


I can't believe that smile on her face. I don't know if I'd be able to manage that for a very long time.


Trebor said:


> Rates are too low. I always speed trough yellow lights. Rider may complain I didn't get them their fast enough or are likely not wearing a seat belt and will crash into my front seat. (god I wish I had a interior dash cam that time) Also Uber will tell me I braked too harshly.
> 
> We put animals down who require too much help, just saying.
> 
> (p.s. someone is going to get offended)


It's very honorable to admit ur trolling.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I hate uber and lyft. But tbh. Theres no way they can predict maniacal behavior or accidents. But they definitely encourage it with people racing to make promotions to offset the otherwise horrible compensation by normal fares under the current fare structure system. 

As for driver not veing the owner. Yeah. Sounds like he was renting from a fleet owner. Didnt know that stuff still existed with fares at an all time low 

Owners of vehicles taking 40% or a fixed 300 wk ish. Bcuz ppl want to drive so badly. Jeez. 3 years ago. No big deal. But that stuff still happens today? How desperate are people to do this. 


Wow. I cant believe ppl are desperate. To do. THIS.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> We have a lot of lawyers on here,


I'm just a law school drop out...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm just a law school drop out...


 too funny. I took the lsat, does that count?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

observer said:


> If this driver truly ran the red light it's not an accident, it's negligence.
> 
> Lately I have noticed MANY drivers speeding through green/yellow lights that turned red. They can't be bothered to wait for the light to change back to green.


You're right - we have so many distractions, especially on a busy day/night with things like GPS directions to follow, riders interviewing us or creating havoc and 'stacked' ride requests.

Geez - just leave me alone and let me drive!


----------

